# Has anyone tried the ebook from "TREY" KDD enterprises?



## yumseyo (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone has tried the ebook "How to train my puppy fast" from TREY with KDD Enterprises Inc. 1720 Epps Bridge Rd. Ste. 108-243 Athens, GA 30606? He's got a lot of good testimonies which was what attracted him to me, it has a 8 week money back guarantee. And now he is trying to sell me "videos" on how to train my dog to sit, stay, come, stop digging holes, etc. About 18 of them.

I was going to try to return it, BECAUSE, I have been able to get FASTER answers from this GREAT forum than emailing him.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Sounds like a scam artist to me. I get all my dog training books and videos from ww.Dogwise.com I never order things from an individuals website.


----------



## yumseyo (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you for the link on dogwise.com !


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

A free e-book is less scamish too.


----------

